

Am I the only one who hates the new youtube.com/Google+ layout? - krob

I just recently saw that when I'm logged into youtube.com I get a very google+ looking youtube.com website which looks nothing like the youtube.com website when you are in incognito mode, the one which I actually find useful to use. What are your thoughts on the new website? Image: http://i.imgur.com/mkGkT.png
======
Zecc
I hate to be _that guy_ , but it looks like you drew a penis over your
username.

Anyway, I nearly never ever visit YouTube's home page. I almost always reach
it from elsewhere, through direct links or by clicking the YouTube icon on
embedded videos.

What I hate about YouTube is how it is connected to your Google account. Why
can't I have a browser tab open with Gmail without being signed into YouTube?
Or what if I want to be signed in with another account?

~~~
krob
Good one. I didn't even realize, beyond just sensoring my photo/username.
Anyways.

------
krob
I'm disappointed because yesterday I'm browsing about looking for Louis CK
videos and now I can't see all the other great comedians as well. I think the
interface no longer promotes exploring of new content.

